# MAC Pro vs. MAC Damascus



## babytiger (Oct 14, 2010)

I went to try out some knives today and decided on a Santoku. The two I liked best are the MAC Pro 6 1/2" Santoku w/ dimples and the MAC Damascus 7" Santoku. I like the handle on the Damascus a little better, but it's $100 more. I'm wondering if there is a big difference with the performance of the blades? Is the Damascus blade better (stronger, stay sharp longer, etc.) or just prettier?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Hm, I'm fairly familiar with MAC knives and was NOT aware that there was a MAC Damascus 7" Santoku, in fact, I checked the U.S. A. Distributor's website, http://www.macknife.com/ , and cannot seem to find such a knife.

Perhaps you have a link?


----------



## babytiger (Oct 14, 2010)

I didn't see it on the MAC website either. But this is the one I was referring to: http://www.spitjack.com/Merchant2/m...-7&Category_Code=KITCHEN-KNIVES&Store_Code=SJ

By the way, the guy at the shop said it's a fairly new item.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

"Just prettier."  The underlying alloy is the same as in the Pro.  MAC are magicians with handles, aren't they?

BDL


----------



## babytiger (Oct 14, 2010)

boar_d_laze said:


> "Just prettier." The underlying alloy is the same as in the Pro. MAC are magicians with handles, aren't they?
> 
> BDL


Good to know, thank you.

The only reservation I have with the Pro is the smaller handle. It will be fine for me but I don't know about my husband. I'll have to take him to the store and have him try it out.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I would not bother with the Damascus, it is for looks, the core of the knife is steel like any other knife. Mac does not specify the qualities of the steel in the layers so I am assuming they are the same and serve no true purpose. A true Damascus blade uses the differences in the layers of steel to provide strength/ hardness and flexibility so the blade does not shatter during combat, you would be hard pressed to shatter a knife during combat with a chicken breast.


----------



## babytiger (Oct 14, 2010)

So, I ended up with 2 knives. The MAC pro santoku and the Sai damascus santoku. The handle on the MAC was just a little small for my husband. The stores did not have the MAC damascus santoku, but one had the Sai. The look and feel of the Sai is almost identical to the MAC, has the same handle and very similar in weight. And, the Sai was a little cheaper.


----------

